# Predatory Nemertean Color?



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

is it likely for a predatory nemertean to be white that fades into a kind of milky-black on the narrower end of the body(looks like there is black underneath the white skiny, it's hard to describe)?

They are smooth with no discernable segmenting of a head or such. The nemerteans I saw in the thread about them were orangish-brown...


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

The ones in my viv are pinkish.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

The ones I had in my vivs before rebuilding were mostly white or yellow, but it's likely that there are more than a few different kinds. I have an intense hatred for those unholy slithering creatures, and being that I don't discriminate based on the color of one's skin, I would personally ruthlessly exterminate them. 

Half kidding, but really, I'd try to get rid of them to be safe, if they are the predatory sort you can kiss your microfauna goodbye.... if they aren't, they'll probably still multiply and leave slug-like slime trails all over your glass.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

*shudders* My viv on the right already has a spider infestation. No more annoying fungus gnats but plenty of webs...

I would hate to find out I now have killer worms...


----------

